# Rechargeable Heated Boots



## OldSchool

I cant believe it.... after all these years they finally made heated work boots...

Men's Dakota 'thermalectric" rechargable heated boots with 3 temperature settings and up to 7 hours of heat per charge.... good for 400 charge cycles..

I wish they made those along time ago instead off freezing my feet off..

I might try out a pair


----------



## easttexasplumb

Ok, they have come out with all kinds of cool warm stuff for you people in the north. Now all I ask for some clothing that can cool me off, maybe a refridgerated jacket and boots.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Looks like something someone in Florida might like........hmmm, wonder who that might be.


----------



## Epox

Is what I need I hate frozen toes.


----------



## plumbpro

easttexasplumb said:


> Ok, they have come out with all kinds of cool warm stuff for you people in the north. Now all I ask for some clothing that can cool me off, maybe a refridgerated jacket and boots.


They do make some sort of a "cool" suit that has water in it, I saw it on line a few years ago


----------



## plumbpro

http://www.apexperformance.net/cart...?category=11&gclid=CJry5pfy26UCFcXD7QodQio2zQ

There, it is a cool shirt for racers


----------



## SlickRick

easttexasplumb said:


> Ok, they have come out with all kinds of cool warm stuff for you people in the north. Now all I ask for some clothing that can cool me off, maybe a refridgerated jacket and boots.


What we need around here is a way to control humidity.


----------



## Lifer

slickrick said:


> What we need around here is a way to control humidity.


 
They sell towels up at the local Wal-Mart .. go on up there and get yer self one ...


Lifer :thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb

Lifer said:


> They sell towels up at the local Wal-Mart .. go on up there and get yer self one ...
> 
> 
> Lifer :thumbsup:


 

You mean to do this :arabia:


----------



## ILPlumber

There is plenty of heat in the tools. You have to work to get it out......


----------



## Phat Cat

Matt said:


> There is plenty of heat in the tools. You have to work to get it out......


Or serve your guys hot chocolate in the work trailer so their feet can warm up.


----------



## Redwood

This suit has shown promise of maintaining a comfortable work environment...:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb

I got to get one of them suits Redwood Post a link :thumbup:


----------



## Airgap

Open the pod bay doors Hal, and hand me that shark bite ell.....


----------



## easttexasplumb

Airgap said:


> Open the pod bay doors Hal, and hand me that shark bite ell.....


 


I :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: at that one


----------



## Redwood

easttexasplumb said:


> I got to get one of them suits Redwood Post a link :thumbup:


http://www.hamiltonsundstrand.com/Space+Systems/Space+Systems

They make them just a little bit up the road from me...
In Windsor Locks, CT...


----------



## easttexasplumb

I could not figure out how to add one to my cart:laughing:

Is the price negotiable?


----------



## Airgap

I just heat trace my boots, plugged into a 100' stension cord....


----------



## easttexasplumb

is the cord management under your apprentice's dutys


----------



## Redwood

easttexasplumb said:


> I could not figure out how to add one to my cart:laughing:
> 
> Is the price negotiable?


If you have to ask you can't afford it! :laughing:



easttexasplumb said:


> Is the cord management under your apprentice's duties?


It is self contained.


----------



## Airgap

If I could afford one, it would be...


----------



## Redwood

The only downside from what I understand is wearing diapers while you work... :laughing:


----------



## U666A

I bought a pair of these boots last week. 
On sale for $279.99 I waited in line at marks for over an 
Hour to save an additional 20%. all in they cost me no more than my 8" timberlands. Anyways, found these boots to work very well. The temperature has only hit about -8c as of yet but that is more than cold enough to get a chill in your toes... Batteries seem to hold up as stated and they seem to be uncomfortably warm on high setting with these mild o:furious:utdoor temps. Anyone who has the pleasure of experiencing a lovely Canadian winter on an open construction side would be crazy not to own a set of these. I don't know how I ever did without them.:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I bought a pair of these boots last week.
> On sale for $279.99 I waited in line at marks for over an
> Hour to save an additional 20%. all in they cost me no more than my 8" timberlands. Anyways, found these boots to work very well. The temperature has only hit about -8c as of yet but that is more than cold enough to get a chill in your toes... Batteries seem to hold up as stated and they seem to be uncomfortably warm on high setting with these mild o:furious:utdoor temps. Anyone who has the pleasure of experiencing a lovely Canadian winter on an open construction side would be crazy not to own a set of these. I don't know how I ever did without them.:thumbsup:


 
:notworthy:


----------



## Redwood

I'm down to my last pair of USAF issue Mukluks...
I guess I'll just have to find more at some surplus outfit...
Can't beat em for keeping your feet warm...
No batteries needed.

Nothing more than a canvas boot with a rubber sole...
Wool foot pad & bootie, with wool socks keeps you plenty warm...


----------



## OldSchool

Redwood said:


> I'm down to my last pair of USAF issue Mukluks...
> I guess I'll just have to find more at some surplus outfit...
> Can't beat em for keeping your feet warm...
> No batteries needed.
> 
> Nothing more than a canvas boot with a rubber sole...
> Wool foot pad & bootie, with wool socks keeps you plenty warm...


What are they rated for .... up here you need foot wear rated for -40...

I think I am going to treat myself to a pair of battery operated boots :tt2:


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> What are they rated for .... up here you need foot wear rated for -40...
> 
> I think I am going to treat myself to a pair of battery operated boots :tt2:


I thought it was gimmicky at first, but it is minus 13c here right now and I couldn't be more comfortable. Never really gave "Dakota" a second look, but I'm an advocate now!


----------



## OldSchool

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I thought it was gimmicky at first, but it is minus 13c here right now and I couldn't be more comfortable. Never really gave "Dakota" a second look, but I'm an advocate now!


so you really like them.... I think this weekend I will pick up a pair...

I was also thiinking of getting them for my guys for Christmas....

Normally I pay about $ 200.00 for a pair of work boots so the little extra is not so bad...

How is the nose on the front of them do you think they will hold up.


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> so you really like them.... I think this weekend I will pick up a pair...
> 
> I was also thiinking of getting them for my guys for Christmas....
> 
> Normally I pay about $ 200.00 for a pair of work boots so the little extra is not so bad...
> 
> How is the nose on the front of them do you think they will hold up.


I suppose only time will tell. I have put them through the gauntlet over the past 10 or so days and not a mark or any sign of a bad stitch. They look big and bulky but are comfortable and well insulated. Non metallic also makes them light weight. Well worth the extra hundo in my opinion.


----------



## Redwood

OldSchool said:


> What are they rated for .... up here you need foot wear rated for -40...
> 
> I think I am going to treat myself to a pair of battery operated boots :tt2:


I don't think they are rated that good... :laughing:
They claim somewhere -45 degrees F

When we went on Operation Jack Frost to Alaska they issued us some different ones but they took those back....

They called those Micky Mouse boots and they got pumped up with air...


----------



## SNOW JW

How are the boots holding up so far??


----------



## U666A

SNOW JW said:


> How are the boots holding up so far??


Very well. I wear them whenever the weatherman threatens -5c or worse but even at that I seldom turn them on due to the excellent insulation.

The few times that I have NEEDED them, they have been paramount. If the batts died at the end of this season, I would buy another pair for next year.

Great investment.

Btw, looked back through this thread, ETP, what's this not worthy bullshiot about?!?


----------



## easttexasplumb

That was in response to your  comments when I very nicely asked you to introduce yourself.


----------



## U666A

easttexasplumb said:


> That was in response to your  comments when I very nicely asked you to introduce yourself.


I understand now.


----------

